
Are you a Hyena Startup?, we were… Part 2 - gichuru
https://blog.kuhustle.com/part-2-exiting-hyena-status-and-getting-into-the-graph-e265a3739a4f#.9b23t4t4t
======
gichuru
As a startup we connect clients to Africa's top tech talent, I 'm curious to
know what are the reasons that would stop you from outsourcing your software
development to Africa, what are your major concerns, What questions do you
have ?

